# Help Classical Composer Get Published



## citrustar

My father is a classical music composer. He has a completed opera that he would like to get published. He is also interested in finding orchestras, individuals, etc. that would like to work with him recording, and playing some projects.

I would very much appreciate any leads(info) that could point me in the right direction for some resources with info on where to start in getting his opera published.



Thanks,



Thomas


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Reply*

Perhaps you would be kind enough to give us the full name of your father? That way it would be easier for us to find to out more about him and his music ( what his idiom is, his mediums, available peices ect. )


----------

